# Thinking of HDR hurts my head.



## AgentAustin (Dec 21, 2009)

I have Photoshop CS3, and Photomatrix but every time I try to make a HDR is just turns out crappy.

I am going +4 and -4 on exposure comp. Is that to far of a range?

(I am looking to get the "fake" look rather then having things exposed properly.)

Example of what I want:


----------



## cpolaris502 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have no info on what you want to do but you should post a sample of how yours turn out so it's easier to guide you in the right direction.


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 21, 2009)

Since I deleted them I don't have them. But they pretty much turn out like a worse version of the normal exposed picture.


----------



## ANDS! (Dec 21, 2009)

AgentAustin said:


> I have Photoshop CS3, and Photomatrix but every time I try to make a HDR is just turns out crappy.
> 
> I am going +4 and -4 on exposure comp. Is that to far of a range?
> 
> ...



Is this a Microsoft game, because damn - HALO!  

On your HDR's the better the starting image, the better the final HDR.  Are you juking it by using one photograph, or do you have an actual set of photos with some real range in them?


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 21, 2009)

I was using photomatrix

with 3 RAW images exposure comp set to +4, 0, and -4


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 21, 2009)

Can you show us an example of what you are getting? Maybe take more shots to blend. Either way you should be able to adjust the sliders in Photomatrix to get what you want.


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 21, 2009)

AtlPikMan said:


> Can you show us an example of what you are getting? Maybe take more shots to blend. Either way you should be able to adjust the sliders in Photomatrix to get what you want.



I will when I can, it is 3am right now.


----------



## Mendoza (Dec 21, 2009)

No expert but I think +4 -4 may be pushing it.  My camera goes to +2 -2 and only when doing things like including the sun in the picture have I wished for a greater range.


----------



## Provo (Dec 21, 2009)

Try to use the following to reduce/Improove your hdr look you have too much halo






& then use the slider to make your smoothing adjustments


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 21, 2009)

Mendoza said:


> No expert but I think +4 -4 may be pushing it.  My camera goes to +2 -2 and only when doing things like including the sun in the picture have I wished for a greater range.



I can go to +5, - 5.

A friend with the same camera did some HDR's and told me to use +4, -4

I'll go take pictures from every step, and see what comes together the best.


----------

